# maglia Milan da milanstore



## S T B (4 Agosto 2019)

Buona Domenica a tutti!

Domanda: devo fare un regalo ad un amico milanista e pensavo di fargli la maglia authentic del Milan di Romagnoli che è il suo giocatore preferito e di ordinarla online dal Milan store. Ora lui è un pò maniacale in quanto colleziona maglie e gli piacciono molto simili a quelle indossate dai calciatori. Avevo pensato di prendergli una matchworn ma mi hanno sparato prezzi astronomici e quelle che costano meno ho paura che siano fregature. Avevo anche pensato di provare su footballteam eshop ma sono andati in ferie e la maglia mi servirebbe entro 10 giorni. Volevo chiedervi: qualcuno di voi ha comprato la maglia rossonera di quest'anno dal Milan store con personalizzazione? Se si mi mandereste una foto anche in privato? Grazie!


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2019)

Ma hai paura che dallo store ufficiale del Milan ti arrivi un tarocco? Non capisco. Ci sono due maglie, quella della partita è quella che usano i calciatori, è identica all'altra solamente cambia il materiale più elastico e traspirante. Ma per un tifoso è più che sufficente l'altra, che costa comunque un botto eh...


----------

